# شهادة بنكية ( ضمان مالي )



## مكتب اساسات التسويق (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مؤسسة الطالب للقبولات والخدمات المالية التجارية​- نوفر شهادات بنكية لطلاب لتقديمها للجامعات والمعاهد التي تشترط شهادة بنكية للقبول وإليكم الاسعار الخاصة بشهادات البنكية :

*الــبــيان*​*الرسوم*​*25 الف دولار*​*800 ريال*​*30 الف دولار*​*900 ريال*​*35 الف دولار*​*1000 ريال*​*40 الف دولار*​*1200 ريال*​*45 الف دولار*​*1350 ريال*​*50 الف دولار *​*1500 ريال*​*55 الف دولار*​*1700 ريال*​*60 الف دولار*​*1900ريال*​ 
-  طريقة إصدار الشهادة البنكية كتالي :
يتم إصدارها على نظام المتكفل بالطالب من حساب مؤسستنا ويتم تدوين اسم الطالب ورقم الجواز الخاص به في الشهادة :
العنوان: المملكة العربية السعودية – الرياض 
جوال: 0555955016
الايميل : [email protected]


----------

